# VISIO Problem



## flower88 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi All,


I am not sure if this the right section to ask my question. I am using Visio Pro2013 to draw the rack diagram (the rack contains Server, Switches, Routers). The problem that I am facing is I have router 1 unit but I cannot represent it as i unit in visio. What should I do? Is there something(like template) to download or may be changing some options in visio? 


Thanks,


----------



## flower88 (Jul 10, 2013)

Can I get help?

Thanks


----------

